
Gene editing crunches an organism’s genome into single, giant DNA molecule - kurthr
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/08/gene-editing-crunches-an-organisms-genome-into-single-giant-dna-molecule/
======
kurthr
A good discussion by one of the scientists on why it was challenging to create
"mega-chromasomes". It's interesting, because both groups attempting it were
unable to delete one of the centromeres (#15) for unknown reasons.

[https://bioengineeringcommunity.nature.com/users/170546-jing...](https://bioengineeringcommunity.nature.com/users/170546-jingchuan-
luo/posts/37262-engineering-yeast-megachromosomes)

Also see the original Nature paper:

[https://go.nature.com/2n43y6c](https://go.nature.com/2n43y6c)

